# 3:2 band ratios



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Recently I got a lot of blue Gold's Gym flat band stock from Philly (thanks, man). I have used it before, usually cut tapered 3/4" to 1/2" and doubled, which is nice and snappy for 3/8 steel.

This time I did a bit of experimenting because I have been sticking with 7/16 steel ammo lately. Not being a mathametician, nor a chronie owner, I have stuck to the advise of some of the expert experimenters on this forum and stay pretty much with a 3:2 ratio when I taper a bandset. I guess the reason why I use a 3/4 to 1/2-inch taper so much is that to a simpleton like me it's easy to see that THREE quarters to TWO quarters is _ipso facto_ a THREE to TWO ratio. I'm not being cute here, just trying to demonstrate how an idiot thinks.

Anyway, for 7/16 ammo I came up with this sweet spot and I would like to share it. Here is how to cut them without any waste:










I have worked out an easy way, using a nomograph, to get a 3:2 taper with any width of bands. If the bandset I'm using is too weak or strong, I just start with more or less width. I hope you will be able to follow this pdf I'm attaching.

Edit: The bandset above is meant for a doubled set.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

or another really easy way is to het your width at its widest point, and multiply by .66


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How does that blue golds gym compare to TBG?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

@ new convert: True, but this is a way of being completely 100% accurate without having to convert you decimal-fraction answer into something readable on a ruler. You just use the distance directly. There really doesn't have to be a ruler or any number use at all once the graph is made. (A plus for us idiots.)

@ treefork: It seems to be about half as thick as TBG


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a post with the thicknesses for Gold's Gym and Embark (sold at Target) bands: Link
Gold's Gym Blue is between TB Black and Silver.
Thanks for the tip, DH!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> Here's a post with the thicknesses for Gold's Gym and Embark (sold at Target) bands: Link
> Gold's Gym Blue is between TB Black and Silver.
> Thanks for the tip, DH!


so is the GJB any good? might be nice for butterfly bands.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It doesn't have the same endless stretch as thera does. I have a set of butterfly bands cut to Torsten specs that bottom out at 48" where I know the TB Black sets he uses will go 60".
They're ok for regular bands, though.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> It doesn't have the same endless stretch as thera does. I have a set of butterfly bands cut to Torsten specs that bottom out at 48" where I know the TB Black sets he uses will go 60".
> They're ok for regular bands, though.


good to know, thanks


----------

